# systat -mbufs shows a huge number



## KernelPanic (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is the output from 'systat -mbufs':

```
/0   /1   /2   /3   /4   /5   /6   /7   /8   /9   /10
     Load Average   ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||                         

          /0   /5   /10  /15  /20  /25  /30  /35  /40  /45  /50  /55  /60
Mbufs     XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 42949571
```

'netstat -m' seems normal:


```
384/1026/1410 mbufs in use (current/cache/total)
328/828/1156/25600 mbuf clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
328/696 mbuf+clusters out of packet secondary zone in use (current/cache)
0/0/0/0 4k (page size) jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
0/0/0/0 9k jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
0/0/0/0 16k jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
752K/1912K/2664K bytes allocated to network (current/cache/total)
0/0/0 requests for mbufs denied (mbufs/clusters/mbuf+clusters)
0/0/0 requests for jumbo clusters denied (4k/9k/16k)
0/7/6656 sfbufs in use (current/peak/max)
0 requests for sfbufs denied
0 requests for sfbufs delayed
0 requests for I/O initiated by sendfile
0 calls to protocol drain routines
```

This FreeBSD 6.3 box is taking a heavy beating from several users running a CGI via apache2. I'm curious if this huge mbuf number is actually bad, and if so, what can I do to fix it?


----------

